# 6 month old dog won't listen! Can't get him inside, please help, so stressful...



## gregbank (Nov 23, 2012)

This is so hard. My 6 month old pup is a great boy, but he is getting to an age where he doesn't want to come inside. He knows that the fun is over when he comes inside so he just plops himself down and won't move , even when I pull on the leash... I don't know what to do. Should I pull and pick him up to bring him inside? I say his and to come like 100 times but he still doesn't listen. I have been giving him treats inside training him to come and he comes fine but outside is a whole new field. Help!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

If it were one of my dogs ...I would lure them inside with a high value tasty treat. Once inside ... make a short game or some type of entertainment for him every time he comes inside. Show him that coming inside is not the end of the fun.  I kind of had to do that with my late dog Leeo. He would stand out in the yard like a mule ... and try and slip his collar off by pulling backwards against my pulling the other direction ... his way of saying he did not want to come in just yet! I had to find ways to convince him inside could be fun too.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

My dog does this from time to time. He lays down, and then flops over on his back, grins at me, and waves his paws around. To Aidan, everything is a funny game. I put a harness on him because I don't want to choke him or hurt his trachea by pulling the leash. He won't come in for treats. The Ruffwear harness I just bought has a handle on it. I stand Aidan on his feet and maneuver him into the house. I didn't use to do that, and he was greatly encouraged when he would "win". Aidan still tries this, but not as often. I used to bring my Kindle with me so I'd have something to do while I waited for him to get up. That didn't work out well once the weather got cold last winter.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

You're probably going to have to start over with a new recall word, because you've inadvertently trained him that whatever word you're using now means "ignore me all you want because if you obey, fun time's over!" Also, saying a dog's name repeatedly is worthless. It's just a way of getting a dog's attention, so his reaction is basically, "yeah, heard you, moving on now."

Keep him on a long line outside. Use your new recall word once, if he doesn't come, gently pull him to you. When he reaches you, give him a really fabulous treat, a treat he only gets for recall, something like chicken or hot dog pieces or little pieces of cheese. Then, let him go to play some more. Do this 5 or 6 times every time he's outside. He'll learn that recall does not end his fun, it results in awesome treats, and he'll be more inclined to obey.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Amaryllis said:


> You're probably going to have to start over with a new recall word, because you've inadvertently trained him that whatever word you're using now means "ignore me all you want because if you obey, fun time's over!" Also, saying a dog's name repeatedly is worthless. It's just a way of getting a dog's attention, so his reaction is basically, "yeah, heard you, moving on now."
> 
> Keep him on a long line outside. Use your new recall word once, if he doesn't come, gently pull him to you. When he reaches you, give him a really fabulous treat, a treat he only gets for recall, something like chicken or hot dog pieces or little pieces of cheese. Then, let him go to play some more. Do this 5 or 6 times every time he's outside. He'll learn that recall does not end his fun, it results in awesome treats, and he'll be more inclined to obey.


^This!

Pick a new word, like Here. Only say it once. By repeating it over and over you're teaching him to ignore it. "Come" means nothing. If he doesn't listen the first time you have to enforce it. Gently reel him in on the long line. Be SUPER excited and turn sideways with your shoulder to him instead of facing him head on. In dog body language, approaching head on is very rude. Dogs do polite greetings by arcing toward each other.

I also suggest playing a game where you have him come inside then let him go right back out. Stand inside at the doorway with him on a shorter 6' leash. Let him out, then say "[Name], Here!" and lure him inside with a really yummy treat. Reel him in if needed, but as soon as he starts moving on his own stop the tension. If he really plants his feet then keep tension on the line but move toward him, so he only has to take a step or 2 to get the treat. He might need that extra motivation at first. Once he'll move toward you then stand inside, and he only gets to take the treat when all 4 paws are inside. Then tell him "Ok!" and let him go back out. Repeat. He never gets treats for being outside, only when he all 4 paws inside.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Love Amaryllis' advice and Sibe's advice! Pick a new word and start over. Also, here's something to think about: when a hunting dog is trying to show us where the animal is, or which way we should go, they point, with their whole body, in the direction they want us to go. 
We, on the other hand, ask them to come in, but we stand there facing them, in the opposite direction as we want them to go. 

So, try facing toward the door, and asking them to come or here, or whatever your word is. Or, even try jogging toward the house, because dogs love chase, and he may want to follow to see what is up.

Remember, find ways to make coming to you fun. Use your "happy" voice always, and never punish once he finally does get to you. I LOVE the idea of letting him right back out after you get him inside, so he thinks that going inside isn't forever and it's not bad.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Outside is fun! If my dog is out in the back yard and won't come in, I just leave him, he'll come bark at the door when he's done with whatever he's doing (eating rabbit poop, chasing squirrels, digging holes). The yard is securely fenced, however, so it's not an issue. If we're out front on leash and he wants to poke around and I don't want to poke around, I'll say "Let's go find <person>!" or "Do you want to get a cookie??" and he's all about that - and I do pay him with a cookie when we come in. In fact, when he comes in from playing out back he sits in front of the cookie jar and stares until I give him one, the little punk. A reward for walking through the door might help! If he's really being a pain in my butt, I'll just pick him up and carry him in, but he's a small (18is lbs) dog.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of "reeling them in", I usually leave that kind of thing for the anglers, lol. Often times it will merely create an opposition reflex where the dog plants his feet, so you end up pulling harder and harder in an effort to gain compliance. Overall, it can be a pretty negative experience for the dog ("come!"-get pulled-plant feet). ie: counterproductive.

Instead, run out to where the dog is, in a non-threatening and playful manner. Wave some steak under his nose to encourage him if neccessary, and run back towards the house as doxiemommy suggested. Then go back to the drawing board.

Practice outdoor recalls from a sit-wait, preferably off-leash and always in a secure area. Begin at very close range, increase distance gradually, and use treats on a fixed schedule of reinforcement (1:1). As mentioned, release so that liberty is a bonus reward. You can use a line strictly as a management tool if you must, to prevent the dog from blowing you off completely, but don't pull him to you.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Great advice from Amaryllis and Abbylynn. Start over with a new command and work on a long lead, with a high value treat. Also practice indoors where there are no distractions. With my setter, I use to go into the yard and just sit, or play tag. That was the only way she would come. Rabbits and squirrels were sooo much more interesting. 

Just want to add to Abbylynn's point. The fun doesn't have to stop when they're inside. Try some games of hide and seek, or start some nosework with a few boxes and put a treat in one of them. Teach him to find the box with the treat (not much to teach when treats are involved). Once he gets that, move the treat to an easy to find area in the room and let him find it, (using "go find"). As he gets better, make it a little harder. Or, give him a good marrow bone, antler or bully stick when he comes in; play fetch in the family room with his favorite toy; teach him tricks. 

Mine (setter included) have reached a point where they're afraid they'll miss something fun if they stay outside, so now they follow me in with no coaxing. Be creative and have fun with him.


----------



## Khembie (Oct 17, 2012)

I love doxiemommy's advice. Run toward the door. Make the actual act of going inside a game. Shout, holler, make weird noises, throw treats, and be as exciting a person as you can. Once you get inside praise and play a game he likes, rinse, repeat (just kidding on the rinse, but seriously, repeat). Your dog will figure out that not only is being outside fun, but going inside allows him to play a fun game too!


----------

